# This is chillingly relevant



## Eden (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Mouse (Sep 28, 2010)

love it! thanks for sharing!


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Sep 28, 2010)

tht was fantastic.


----------



## farmer john (Sep 28, 2010)

control print 500 distribute


----------



## Chewbacka (Sep 28, 2010)

Awesome as hell, I just want to shove that shit in so many peoples face! So many people are just so narrow minded and can't understand it all. Saving this picture for sure!


----------



## deadendjustice (Sep 28, 2010)

fucking awesome man. thanks for sharing!!


----------



## mandapocalypse (Sep 29, 2010)

This is fucking great, did you make it?


----------



## Eviscerate (Sep 29, 2010)

mandapocalypse said:


> This is fucking great, did you make it?


 nah theres a guy who makes a whole bunch of awesome comics like this. i dont know the website however.

this was awesome.


----------



## Eden (Sep 29, 2010)

Eviscerate said:


> nah theres a guy who makes a whole bunch of awesome comics like this. i dont know the website however.
> 
> this was awesome.



http;//xkcd.com


----------



## Eden (Sep 30, 2010)

In retrospect that was super depressing so now I'm going to mix things up with this


----------



## Mouse (Sep 30, 2010)

LOLLLZZZ

you rule


----------



## EphemeralStick (Sep 30, 2010)

Haha thats sick. Thanks for sharing these yo!


----------

